# WWhat wis the cheekyests thing yous have done?!



## naomi (Aug 25, 2011)

[align=center]What has made your owner smile, chuckle or even go mad?![/align]

[align=center]This is me in a hoody!!![/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## MILU (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't see the pic... :O


----------



## MILU (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't see the pic... :O


----------



## naomi (Aug 25, 2011)

Wait for it to load, I can see it


----------



## Penelope-Primrose (Feb 15, 2012)

The cheekiest thing?....

I stole one of mommy's clean Socks from the laundry basket and hid inside of it..That was when she first got me I gained a few extra pounds since then..


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 15, 2012)

If you got up off the couch, Esther would be in your spot when you came back and she wasn't above grunting as she considered the couch to be her's.


----------



## Hkok (Feb 17, 2012)

3 things comes to mind with Erslev (named in honour of a Danish terror expert!)
*Worst* is when he bite the printercable and my pc headsetwire 

*Most clever* Erslev figured out why we layed salat in his cage at night to get him to jump in without a big drama. 
But he outsmarted us. He simply began to sneak in and jump soundless inside his the cage and took the salat to another room. Pretty impressive since his cage is between my work room and our bed room. 

*Most weird *We have had a bit of a fight over the right to use the remote, if he was in the sofa when before I came it was his! I think this might have been a challenge at me for the post as alphamale (rabbit) course my wife could get it. 

Here is our lovely and spoiled boy on HIS terrase


----------



## Deliciosa (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't know why but Emily goes crazy when I get up on her bed and pee... it's just a little pee! and I like to pee on soft places! it's her own fault her bed is so soft and comfy! - Mimi :brownbunny


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Feb 18, 2012)

Sounds like I'm a lot like to other buns here!

I've chewed FOUR of my mum's PC headsets, she got soo mad. She said they're worth about a hundred dollars each, so I've chewed four hundred dollars worth!! She's so silly.

I've also chewed off a lot of the buttons on her tv remote and her new blu-ray player remote! Sometimes when she's watching her TV she looks over at me and says "Oh thanks, now I don't know which one is for subtitles" or "Great, which one brings up the menu, Toby?" Teehee!

Mimi! I like to pee on mums bed too! I don't do it as much as I used to, but I still like to now and then! It really catches Mum off guard nowadays.


----------

